# Deer Camp Venison Chili with home grown Ancho Chili powder



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2018)

An old favorite... with the cold front that moved through last night, I was looking forward to making a batch of chili with some of the coarse chili grind we processed last month. Been saving ripe red anchos from the garden late summer and fall of last year just for use in chili. 

The home-grown red ripe dried anchos...







Had to put them in the food processor first to make flakes, then transfer to coffee grinder to make the powder.





There's over 1 cup of fresh ground dried ancho chili powder inda pot....





Needs to simmer for a couple hours and then it'll be done!


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 20, 2018)

Looks great!
A whole cuppa chili powder sounds like a lotta heat.
Is it a mild chili pepper?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 20, 2018)

Awesome indaswamp I'll take a bowl of that with some shredded sharp cheese and sour cream OH and corn bread.
Hope that's not to much to ask for.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Looks great!
> A whole cuppa chili powder sounds like a lotta heat.
> Is it a mild chili pepper?


Yes, Ancho is a very mild pepper. Not hot at all..


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome indaswamp I'll take a bowl of that with some shredded sharp cheese and sour cream OH and corn bread.
> Hope that's not to much to ask for.
> 
> Warren


Be ready @ 6:30pm...don't be late!


----------



## Phil Chart (Mar 20, 2018)

Yum looks great. My wife is making some beer chili as we speak


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2018)

beer chili??


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 20, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Looks great!
> A whole cuppa chili powder sounds like a lotta heat.
> Is it a mild chili pepper?


Sonny anchos are not too hot, another chili pwdr. recipe that I use is alton brown chili pwdr. He uses Ancho, quajillo and anaheim peppers recipe not that hot but adds a lot of flavor. easy to find. Sorry about my spelling. Lol


----------

